# Cavanaugh Flight Museum in Dallas storm damage



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2019)

This was one of the most poorly written articles I've ever seen so I'm trying to clean it up with the little information I have.

*FORT WORTH (CBSDFW.COM)* – Eight of the 27 airplanes at the Fort Worth Aviation Museum were damaged during the severe thunderstorm on 6/16 that blew through North Fort Worth and Dallas.

The Bell OH-58 Kiowa, is a total loss, according to Museum Chairman Jim Hodgson. The helicopter, weighing around 8,000 pounds, flipped over into a F-8 Crusader as well. 

I'm not sure what other planes are damaged since I'm 1,400 miles away but I'm guessing it's the jets they leave parked outside. If anyone has more information I would appreciate an update.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## mikewint (Jun 24, 2019)

Cameras at the Fort Worth Aviation Museum caught 75 mph winds knocking over its Bell OH-58 Kiowa helicopter and an AH1 Cobra gunship. 
"The winds knocked them over like they were toys," said Jim Hodgson, director of the museum. 
"It was really a kick in the teeth," he said.
Some scuffs were found on the Cobra, which the museum said was likely flown during Vietnam, but the frame of the Kiowa was bent and the chopper no longer sits level. 
The museum, which sees about 10,000 visitors a year, will now have to fully replace the frame and do a massive swap of parts.
And that process isn't cheap. 
Hodgson said that it will likely cost $21,000 to fully repair and replace the helicopter, which was flown in the Vietnam War and Desert Storm.
What hurts the museum the most? The Kiowa is its showpiece. 
It travels to schools and events in Tarrant County, allowing students and kids to climb in and see what it's like to fly. 
Hodgson estimates it was seen by 250,000 people in the last six years. 
The museum's Cessna O1 Birddog, which is an observation aircraft built for the Korean War, was also damaged during the storm. 
It was in a tarped hangar and was pushed into an adjacent RV by winds, damaging the fuselage and wings. 
Hodgson said that it's the only aircraft the museum owns that flies, and that the damages will likely keep it sidelined for any upcoming air shows. 
He added that to get it in flying shape again, it would likely cost $15,000.
Five other planes at the museum saw minimal damage and some buildings on the property did too, but the total cost of repairs is pretty astonishing. 
"It all comes out to about $43,000," Hodgson said. 




*FRONTIERS OF FLIGHT MUSEUM IN DALLAS*
The Frontiers of Flight Museum in Dallas is staring down a pretty big repair bill too.
The storms on June 9 pulled siding off the museum's hangar and that siding landed on a T-33 Shooting Star. 
The plane was used to train pilots dating back to the Korean War and is on loan to the museum from the U.S. Air Force. 
The siding left a number of holes and gashes on the aircraft, nothing too major, but museum president and CEO Cheryl Sutterfield-Jones said it will likely cost tens of thousands of dollars to fix. 
"We were fortunate that it wasn't any worse," Sutterfield-Jones said. 
"It's a vintage aircraft and it very critical to our collection." 
The museum also had to repair the siding of its hangar and was without power for a week. 
That meant it had to cancel summer camps and daily admissions. 
So, pile on an additional $25,000 loss in revenue for the week. 
"We're a small lean machine, so a hit of $25,000 is significant," Sutterfield-Jones said.


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 24, 2019)

Too bad!

OH-58's have been given to numerous law enforcement agencies around the country and most have some hulks that they stripped for parts. Our airport used to have a few of those sitting around and in fact still has a couple of stripped UH-1H's. It should be possible to get a OH-58 hulk for free.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2019)

Wow, hadn't heard about the Frontiers of Flight museum.


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jun 25, 2019)

Excellent museum for WWII warbirds. I live in the Dallas area and have been there many times, always fascinating. Quite a collection including a Merlin engine, a Wright 1820, couple of early jet engines, some WWI full size replicas, lots of jets and helicopters. $8 to get in, always a good time for me even though I have already been numerous times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 25, 2019)

P-39 Expert said:


> Excellent museum for WWII warbirds. I live in the Dallas area and have been there many times, always fascinating. Quite a collection including a Merlin engine, a Wright 1820, couple of early jet engines, some WWI full size replicas, lots of jets and helicopters. $8 to get in, always a good time for me even though I have already been numerous times.



Heath is a nice area. Lived in Garland forever but most recently lived in Royse City before moving to Idaho.


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jun 26, 2019)

Thorlifter said:


> Heath is a nice area. Lived in Garland forever but most recently lived in Royse City before moving to Idaho.


We're from Fort Worth, lived in Garland for 20 years, moved to Heath in 2000. How did you get to Idaho? Google Cavanaugh Flight Museum, their inventory is astounding.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2019)

Yikes! Quite some damage.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 27, 2019)

P-39 Expert said:


> We're from Fort Worth, lived in Garland for 20 years, moved to Heath in 2000. How did you get to Idaho? Google Cavanaugh Flight Museum, their inventory is astounding.



I used to volunteer at Cavanaugh many, many years ago. Met Jim Cavanaugh several times. Even got to sit in his Avenger once. 

Moved to Idaho for a work opportunity in 2017. LOVE the weather here. June 27 and we just had our 3rd day of 80 degree weather and a week ago we had snow!


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jun 27, 2019)

Great, although I don't share your love of snow.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 27, 2019)

The Cavanaugh museum is at the Addison airport. I use to work there.


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jun 28, 2019)

What did you do, may I ask?


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 4, 2019)

Sorry, I meant worked at Addison Airport. I worked for a jet charter company while working on getting my aircraft mechanics license. Cavanaugh was just down the runway from us. I use to watch some of their planes going back and forth to inspection and give rides to customers. Just heard earlier in the week that there was a plane crash and ten perished. The plane was a Kingair.


----------

